# Scarlet starts working on her (AKC) Grand Championship



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I had entered Scarlet in this Shawnee OK show a couple of weeks ago, before she finished her championship. Since she was already entered, figured might as well show. Since she’s a champion (I’m still trying to process that!) we moved her out of the open class, and put her in Best of Breed. We showed on Thursday (2 days ago) and she went Select. So her first point towards her Grand! 

What is Select? 

“Select Bitch – The Select Bitch is similar to Awards of Merit in that this bitch is the next best as far as the quality of the Bitches in competition. These awards are selected after Best of Breed/Variety and Best of Opposite Sex. However the Select Bitch is eligible for Grand Championship points.”


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome! I'm rooting for you guys


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

You gotta this Scarlet


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!You go ladies!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Ooo! Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We show again tomorrow morning. And then again at the OKC show on Friday and Saturday of next week. And then another show 2 weeks after that. Then that’s all the shows in the Oklahoma circuit until next year. The OKC show is going to be tough. Big competition on the days she’s entered, with one of the top GSDs there. Actually he’s at this show she’s at this week.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen! Pics of the top GSD boy there too would be great


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Pics or ti didn't happen! Pics of the top GSD boy there too would be great


Oh my! haha. 🤣🤣🤣

do you have a show line?


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Awesome- good luck!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Good luck Thank you for explaining as well Hope to see pics


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to need a flow chart in crayon pleaser.

Good luck! I'm rooting for you and Scarlet!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I'm going to need a flow chart in crayon pleaser.


Haha, I could do that you know.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Just got done bathing and drying. Nothing like grooming at almost 9:00 pm. She’s not very happy with me, since we just did this on Wednesday night.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good luck Scarlet!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Last day of the show in the books, and Scarlet goes Best Opposite Sex. Ya! More Grand points. 

So, Best Opposite? In this case, the Best of Breed was a dog, so the judge then picks a bitch that’s competing for Breed, as his Best Opposite. It could be a champion bitch, or the bitch that won Winners. Today the judge picked Scarlet. If it had been a bitch that was chosen as Best of Breed, then the judge would’ve picked a dog for Best Opp. 

Today’s Breed winner was the Exxon son I was talking about. You can see a photo of him here: Cherpa-Coastline High Stakes


More dog shows for Scarlet coming this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, nice looking boy! (I'm a HUGE fan of Dallas, and that dog's linebreeding on Dallas and his relatives is pretty intense. I knew it even before I saw the pedigree.)

So, where are YOUR girl's show pictures?? She has a nice feminine head, but that's about all I can tell from the pictures you showed here. And how come her name is listed on the PDB, but no other dogs, not even her mother and father??

It's a wonder the mods over there haven't slapped your wrists! 

If you don't have time to enter the info..uh...I just happen to know someone who enjoys doing pedigrees... 

Congratulations on your achievement! 👍


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Just got done bathing and drying. Nothing like grooming at almost 9:00 pm. She’s not very happy with me, since we just did this on Wednesday night.


It’s not fair. She gets the best groomer which gives her a beauty advantage over the other dogs. My (non show) dogs get me as their groomer. Although I noticed at a dog show a few years ago some of the breeds had professional groomers. I watched one tent for a while and the same man groomed most of the dogs. They were Goldens and stood perfectly still, smiling. I wondered why mine never behave like that.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Congratulations to Scarlet!) After getting those 1st 15 points the rest might be be easier.
I have one major achievement, the pup that I’ve bred was # 4 Shar Pei in USA at the peak of his career. He is 12 y.o now. Eventually I’ve lost count of the points.. his handler was traveling with him.
I bet it’s totally different experience with the owner/handler.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay, so how does grand championship work? I know about the path to Champion - how many points do you need and/or what other criteria is there?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Galathiel said:


> Okay, so how does grand championship work? I know about the path to Champion - how many points do you need and/or what other criteria is there?


A regular championship is 15 points. Two majors under two different judges, and then the rest of the points under at least one other judge. A grand champion is 25 points, with 3 majors, and you have to have beaten a champion in at least 3 shows. 

I only showed my champion girl Carly in 3 shows after I finished her. She got 2 Best of Breeds and 2 Selects, and had beaten 2 champions for a total of 6 points. I was also trying to finish Sage at the time, and don’t have the money to show both dogs, so I dropped the idea of a grand for Carly. I’m not traveling out of state to show Scarlet, so it might take awhile to get a grand!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunsilver said:


> Wow, nice looking boy! (I'm a HUGE fan of Dallas, and that dog's linebreeding on Dallas and his relatives is pretty intense. I knew it even before I saw the pedigree.)
> 
> So, where are YOUR girl's show pictures?? She has a nice feminine head, but that's about all I can tell from the pictures you showed here. And how come her name is listed on the PDB, but no other dogs, not even her mother and father??
> 
> ...


He’s a nice dog. Wager is his name, and my handler is wanting to breed one of her dogs to him. She rarely breeds GSDs anymore, so it would be nice to see some new puppies. 

All my dogs have Dallas behind them. It’s way back in Scarlet’s pedigree, but my Carly was a Bailey granddaughter. I didn’t know Scarlet was up on PDB, lol. I guess I should go fill it in. 

And yes Scarlet is feminine. Very moderate dog. Clean coming and going. One breeder friend says she very elegant and classy. Whatever that means! She’s a very smooth mover, no matter what speed she goes. A lot of times you’ll see the judge ask for a very slow pass around the ring, and some dogs don’t look very good. Scarlet doesn’t put a foot down wrong. Jimmy said she was smooth and controlled. 

She’s just a baby in this photo (13 months) at her first show. She went Breed, and this is her in the Group. Acting like a real show dog, lol. She’s very feisty.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Congratulations to Scarlet!) After getting those 1st 15 points the rest might be be easier.
> I have one major achievement, the pup that I’ve bred was # 4 Shar Pei in USA at the peak of his career. He is 12 y.o now. Eventually I’ve lost count of the points.. his handler was traveling with him.
> I bet it’s totally different experience with the owner/handler.


Congrats to you! That’s wonderful! 

I haven’t sent Scarlet out with her handler, though I thought about it when she was 2 (she just turned 4). I just meet up with her at the shows with my freshly washed and dremeled dog, and she finishes grooming her. I always stay and help her hold dogs ringside, or run a dog back to the setup. She breeds Cardigans too, and shows Pems and the random Siberian. She showed a 6 month old Miniature American Shepherd (mini aussie) this week who was pretty cute. My handler is amazing and fun, so it’s always a good time win or lose.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> It’s not fair. She gets the best groomer which gives her a beauty advantage over the other dogs. My (non show) dogs get me as their groomer. Although I noticed at a dog show a few years ago some of the breeds had professional groomers. I watched one tent for a while and the same man groomed most of the dogs. They were Goldens and stood perfectly still, smiling. I wondered why mine never behave like that.


A LOT of people who show dogs are also groomers. And yes, the goldens are a sight to behold!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> She breeds Cardigans too, and shows Pems and the random Siberian. She showed a 6 month old Miniature American Shepherd (mini aussie) this week who was pretty cute. My handler is amazing and fun, so it’s always a good time win or lose.


OH! I have an e-friend who breeds Cardis though she's mostly retired, due to age and health - writer Jennifer Roberson (Cheysuli Kennels). Not a popular breed, so I am sure they will 'know' each other!

Nice, very feminine bitch, though a touch more angulation than I'd care for (okay, that's why I don't have ASL dogs...don't care for the extreme angulation.) I am glad the judges are asking for slow gaiting. You really can't see errors in the gait when the dogs are trotting at warp speed - they are moving too fast! This change in showing shepherds is LONG overdue! I am FB friends with retired Canadian judge, Gordon Garrett, and he talks a lot about this as being one of the worst changes in showing the breed. 

My 13 year old is a Dallas grand-daughter, but she's GSL on her father's side, so she never would have won anything in the ASL ring. She's been a great dog - her mom was from Imp-Cen (Christi Halliday's kennel.)

Re: the PDB: You will likely have to ask the mods for editing rights - just tell them you are the dog's owner, and there should be no problem.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Just spam us with Scarlet pics! She really is a lovely girl.


----------

